

The Resolver One (Python) Challenge - $25,000 - bdfh42
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2008_12_13.shtml#e1042

======
bayareaguy
This looks like something I could use on my OSX desktop but unfortunately this
is a Windows-only product. Here are the full requirements:

    
    
      What are the system requirements for running Resolver One?
    
      ''Software'': Resolver One requires Windows XP or later, with .NET 2.0 installed. 
      If you don't have .NET 2.0, you can download it from Microsoft (it's free).
    
      ''Hardware'': The minimum specification for running Resolver One is a Pentium 4 at 2GHz 
      with 512Mb RAM. We recommend a Pentium 4 at 3GHz with 1Gb if you're running Windows XP or 
      2Gb if you're running Windows Vista.
    
      Does Resolver One work under MacOS or Linux?
    
      Not right now, but it is something we're looking at. In particular, we have been able to get 
      the Resolver One Web Server running on Linux using Mono internally; we will post instructions 
      on how to do this soon.

~~~
danohuiginn
You can run a windows instance on EC2 or similar for $.12 per hour, and
connect to it with rdesktop. Personally, I find this better than trying to run
things under Mono, etc: I can use resource-intensive applications from my
laptop without roasting my thighs.

~~~
bayareaguy
Sounds like an interesting option for developers who would like other people
to try out non-trivial Windows applications like Resolver One in a safe way:
put a trial version of your app on a public AMI for anyone to use.

------
tocomment
I wonder how effective a prize like this is for marketing? I've been
considering doing a prize for <http://utilitymill.com>. I certainly couldn't
do 25K, but maybe $500. Would that be enough to entice people? Think it would
be worth it?

I don't see a lot of legal stuff for this resolver prize. Is that not really
necessary?

------
enki
putting python code in spreadsheet files?

sounds like a security nightmare unless they sandbox with pypy.

------
tphyahoo
What's the commercial thinking behind the giveaway?

How do these guys make money?

~~~
danohuiginn
a) Every new sale gets them $200, much more for the bells-and-whistles
financial version. It won't take many sales to make back the prize money.

b) It's being used largely inside organizations, which need a push to share
what they're doing with resolver. [I'm in this situation: I've done some cool
things with resolver, but been asked not to talk about them. I may use the
prospect of prize money to nudge my client into loosening up on the secrecy]

c) It's a very good piece of software. People trying out the app are likely to
come away loving it.

d) Potential customers may be worried about buying something with a small
user-base. A competition like this makes the number of existing users more
visible, and maybe draws in new ones.

